# Signwriters in Lanarkshire/ Glasgow?



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi folks,

Can anyone receommend a good sign writer in the Lanarkshire/ Glasgow area?, I've contacted three already which either are not interested in my business or are just too busy to sort somthing out for me.

Much appreciated!

Richard


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

what are you looking to get done mate??


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Looking to get my van lettered up including my logo, Citroen Berlingo.


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Try SM Signs only about 40mins from Glasgow 

http://www.smsigns.co.uk/


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mate i had the same problem in Glasgow !

I ended up in Edinburgh, but there i someone on here who does it for a living and based in Glasgow, so hopefully will see your thread


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Tried Signs Direct in Hillington?...They did mine about 2yrs ago, still looking great.
Speak to Ann, 0141 882 2299.


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I use network signs in langside along from Hamden they do all my family's stuff very reasonable and good quality


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's guy's, I've ben in touch with the signwriters and just awaiting some quotes now.


----------



## S4V4GE (May 1, 2009)

network aigns down next to the victoria infirmary did mine


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou everyone for your replys, I had my sign writing designed and applied by Signs Direct Glasgow in Hillington who done a fantastic job for a reasonable price!.

Pictures up soon


----------



## andysmfc (Aug 11, 2010)

matic media in coatbridge are very good i have dealt with them a few times


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

andysmfc said:


> matic media in coatbridge are very good i have dealt with them a few times


you should probably have read the previous post

they may well be good, but hes already got the van done :thumb:

my good mate is a signwriter in Glasgow, he cut them and i applied them myself


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

The completed van.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking good.....Ann and Steve did my new van 2 weeks ago...They do a cracking job.

Steve


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

looks good, are the back doors written?


----------

